# OK to Grease Carbon Seatpost?



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I think there are noises from the seatpost but not sure if it's ok to grease carbon seatpost. 

Some manufacturers suggest not to use grease on carbon products because the grease may affect carbon.

I was trying to find the information in owner's manual but couldn't find it. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

No. Get some "friction paste" made especially for carbon pieces.
I use Finish Line Fiber Grip Carbon Fiber Assembly Gel but there are others.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> No. Get some "friction paste" made especially for carbon pieces.
> I use Finish Line Fiber Grip Carbon Fiber Assembly Gel but there are others.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I use this, Amazon.com: Tacx Carbon Assembly Compound, 80-Gram: Sports & Outdoors


----------

